# Alva8193's Official Build Thread!



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

I will be logging and updating this thread hopefully pretty regularly with new mods and changes to my TT-S. To start off It is a Brilliant Black 2009 DSG and here are pics of what she looked like the day i brought her home which was January 3rd 2009
















As soon as i hit 1200 miles i went to the local drag strip to see what i could pull off and here is my timeslip breakdown...








I was pretty happy with my time but of course just as every1 here on the board im always hungry for more power so i went on a MISSION! to find a reflash and Revo was the company that showed me the most support so i gave them my business and im very happy i did because with just that stage 1 reflash and nothing else i went back to the track and heres my timeslip for stage 1...im car 1364 again








WHAT A DIFFERENCE! here are also some pix of my car at the track with my new @ the time wheels RH evolution J5 pros 19x8F and 19x9R with an et32 all around 
























After that track day and the revo reflash i was stocked and really wanted an intake system but found nothing so my friend gave me his PFlow intake off of his MK5 Gti and i modified it to fit. 
It looked great in the enine bay but not having a heatshield and the way the maf sensor was hooked up the intake basically made no power @ all and maybe even robbed some so its off the car now. 
After the flash i also started experiencing some surge so i replaced the stock dv with one from Forge so here are the pix of the DV and Pflow intake which is no longer on the car also pictured is my osir ac pod fitted with a Stewart Warner boost gauge which i will be switching out with Defi soon...
























Having a track so close to my house is a plus and i go very regularly so i took advantage and made it out to an auto-x event. I put my stocks back on becuase my other wheels would rub when thrown into corners. 
I had my oem wheels powdercoated satin black and even though i dont care for the whole "murdered out" look its kind of what my car looks like lol...
















And a short video of me on the track...

The track day was awesome but i found that the car with stock suspension seems to understeer a pretty decent amount so i answered back with this...
















Aside from the stage 1 reflash this mod was worth every cent the car went from understeer to oversteer and handles so beautifully.
As far as exhaust went i didnt care too much for the options out there and i really wanted 3" with no cats so i had an atp dp modified to fit from a 2.0tfsi fwd and if you havent seen the stock midsection of our exhausts its a bit funky and didnt look to "free-flowing" 








So to go along with the DP i had my local exhaust shop make me a straight 3" catless midpipe connecting to the stock rear muffler








Im going to be finishing the rest of the exhaust very soon so stay tuned for more pix and updates. Aside from posted above REVO got me stage 2 already flashed on the car **Free of charge







** and stage 2+ is right around the corner










_Modified by alva8193 at 7:41 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

just make sure you dont put no one on the back seat!
my exhaust is 3"inch but the back seat gets really really hot 
it even burn a new kenwood eq i had run under the back seat and that was with dynamat on top of the chassis already
after you drive your tt for a couple hours remove your back seat and you will find out why u been using your A/C a little more often lately lol!
3" inch is too big man if u had a VR6 you will be fine but with a 4 cylinder u actually loosing power....check AWE tuning or miltek for a great exhaust 

The new TT is a great package right off the showroom floor, but begs for an exhaust note that matches its personality. That is why we developed our Mk2 TT Turboback Exhaust system.
We spent considerable time examining how to maximize the performance and options of this exhaust system. The factory exhaust consists of a long downpipe with two catalytic converters, and two rather large mufflers in the section after the cats.
Thorough long term street testing has confirmed that our high flow downpipe, whether equipped with with the 400 cell ceramic catalytic converter or the 200 cell metal catalytic converter, will not set a Check Engine light or any fault codes in the ECU. For customers looking for ultimate power, our HJS German made metal catalytic converter featuring an Emitec core will provide an additional 9hp over our ceramic converter option.
Here are some features of our system. Each feature was chosen for performance and longevity reasons, and when making your exhaust decisions you should settle for nothing less:
Fully mandrel bent tubing 
Thick .065" wall T304 stainless steel tubing 
Fully lined stainless steel flex joint in downpipe 
Stainless steel internal muffler and resonator construction 
Stainless steel MIG and TIG welds 
Stainless steel T-bolt clamps 
Double walled exhaust tips to reduce heat discoloration 
Included OEM turbo to downpipe gasket 
In house dyno developed 
Compatible for all FSI and TSI 2.0T 

The downpipe features an integrated resonator to keep the exhaust sound volume civilized even with the elimination of the very restrictive factory converters. Our downpipe is the first performance downpipe to be released that will not throw a Check Engine Light one the latest CBFA engine code TSI 2.0T cars.
The catback system is topped off with our signature 3.15" beveled exhaust tips available in a classic Polished Silver or a Limited Edition Diamond Black Finish. The tips sport stamped AWE Tuning logos and are double walled to ensure a mirror polish even under hard usage. The system has multiple slip joints with high quality stainless clamps, to allow optimal adjustment.
Our catback systems will mate up to the stock downpipe, and our downpipe will mate to our catbacks or any other catback that is designed to mate up to the factory downpipe.
Why did we choose 2.5 inch and not 3.0 inch diameter for our TT exhaust? The first prototypes of our 2.0T FSI/TSI systems were indeed 3.0 inch, but we found that the effort it took to move the large mass of air in the 3.0 inch system at lower rpms resulted in a loss of torque with very little offsetting gain up top. Take a look at our 3.0 inch prototype dyno sheets here and see why a 3.0 inch system is not appropriate for this car.
Click on the pictures below for a closer look, as well as a flash video of the system in action:

3/4 Tip view System Rear View


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

i kinda figured the same but a gt3076 is in the very near future and i think 3" could flow nicely, for the time being i luckily have a big support group with unlimited free dyno access and im going to be test-n-tuning different setups


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (alva8193)*

So we're all up to speed now? Dude your build is gonna be bananas! I am looking forward to what you're gonna pull off.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

nice; 12s with just a reflash is pretty impressive.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

I am going to try and give Mr Alva some FL competition.....


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Yin and Yang duke it out like never before.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

Bring it







ill be posting up my dyno sheet either today or tommorow just for a reference of where i was standing with stage 1


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

So here's my dyno sheet the car pulls all the way to the limiter which is beautiful, this is a 3rd gear pull and we went into the gear very gradully thats why the tq and hp seems so low at first we didnt hit it till about ~4200 i have regular sheets but no scanner but the A/F is beautiful my tuner/dyno guy said he couldnt make the tune any better himseslf










This is on a Mustang awd dyno 


_Modified by alva8193 at 12:12 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (alva8193)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_So here's my dyno sheet the car pulls all the way to the limiter which is beautiful, this is a 3rd gear pull and we went into the gear very gradully thats why the tq and hp seems so low at first we didnt hit it till about ~4200 i have regular sheets but no scanner but the A/F is beautiful my tuner/dyno guy said he couldnt make the tune any better himseslf

http://i143.photobucket.com/a[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Damn, pretty impressive. Hey did you throw on your Forge DV already? If so has it been problem free? Im loving mine so far.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

yea ive had it on for about a month and some change but no spacer just the dv itself, and no probs it holds boost just fine. I do get a little compressor surge sometimes but other than that its a wonderful peice


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Car's looking hawt dude!


----------



## Mc DUBN (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

PMED!!!!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

where are those exhaust clips?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive this is the only clip i have right now but the tone should change a bit soon...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UK7Yt4PV9k


_Modified by alva8193 at 8:20 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

K so i installed the meth sunday im running a snow performance stage 2 boost cooler system with the 225ml nozzle it starts @ 5.5psi and sprays all out at 15psi which im going to raise both because ive filled the tank 3 times already! Im running straight meth no water...well i went stage 2 and it just got rid of the cel from the dp and i gained absolutely no power from it, I dynod the same exact numbers from stage 1 to stage 2 in extremely similar conditions. 
Well my best at the drag strip was a 12.8 @ 108 as shown above and now with the meth i went back to the track tonight and it was a pretty hot day here in Fl and ALWAYS humid as hell but i still pulled off a 12.5 @ 111 i was so damn excited ill post the breakdown of the runs asap i just need a scanner or camera and i have neither atm. All other tt-s guys take your car to the strip!!! Im the only tt-s i know that has actually gone down the 1/4 and i do it frequently i want some comparo numbers!!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

12.5 with so little changed, you're takin some names bro. Looks like I'll be facing some competition from the TTS gang.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys im so impressed with the cars straight line performance i have such a small amount of money into this car and it is just running so hard heres two slips 1 showing the 12.5 @110 and another showing the 111mph trap but with a 12.6 i also need to add that my trap speed is there to run a 12.3 or 12.4 BUT launch control launches too low so my 60ft is never better than a 1.9 and i think it can hit 1.7 easy with a harder launch



















_Modified by alva8193 at 10:00 AM 7-30-2009_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (alva8193)*

Pierre-
Thats awesome! So what did you decide on for a pump mounting location? Did you use the washer bottle or the reservoir?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

I used the reservoir becuase i couldnt even see how to get to the washer fluid tank and ill take some pics on how we did the set up, i will warn you that its not the "prettiest" job but its not messy or wires everywhere but both are mounted in the engine but i am going to be moving the tank into the trunk in due time


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (alva8193)*

Great runs Alva!
Curious... were you using the launch control? Have you done a DSG flash yet? I'm wondering if you can shave another 10th of that 60' time, you may be able to peak into the low 12's.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

whoops.. just read that you did use LC... hahaha
get a DSG flash and raise that LC limit up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

heres my setup atm, once the intake arrives the pump area will be cleaned up and the tank will be relocated to the trunk when i order the forge oct...first up is the led


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

im curious, how were u running the RH with a 32 offset? arent the TT chasis offset cutoff at 45ET??


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (TJ_MK2TT)*

not at all and im sure someone has gone more agressive (lower et) than i did, i think the fitment was PERFECT i cant wait to go wider up front and in the rear with a similar offset


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

Well... I just fit 19" with 35 offset, and I'm rubbing inner wing...
So I cannot imagine an offset of 32...


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

exactly SkyBird, theyres all this debate about the offset of the MK2 TT chassis... can we just get a flat out answer??? lol








but on a serious note, how low of an offset can i go with a 1.3 -1.5" drop all around with 235 sized tires with 19" wheels without the rolling or pulling of fenders??
skybird i believe i saw ur 3.2 with 46 sitting near flush with the fenders, any rubbing with the 235?


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (TJ_MK2TT)*

Guess what, I'm regretting my 235...
Had no rubbing problems.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (Skybird)*

im guessing ur regretting the 235s bc of the less amount of rubber, thus making u feel the road more...
just to make sure, no rubbing, even under harsh driving such as hard 80mph turns and what not?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

K so finally got something to add to my build thread, i have my rieger roof spoiler painted and been sitting for over a month now waiting to go on also. But this is my evoms v-flow, i thought it was kinda pricey for what you get but its actually more parts to it than i thought and its a quality peice and makes the car sound GREAT! As far as performance goes it feels strong but it always has so its off to the dyno soon to get real numbers


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

is it the same as the piece for the 3.2? Looking at how the intake is set, it looks identical.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

supposedly its the same with just a new adapter to fit the tt-s, i think thats bs it prolly is the same exact intake


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

hey, if it ain't broke


----------



## dublezero (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

The intake parts (filter, tubing, venturi, heat shield, etc) are all the same. They had to create a new bracket to mount the heat shield on because of some different/new equipment on the TTS near the driver's side firewall. 
alva, did you install the thing yourself? how did you like putting together the heat shield? I felt quite retarded trying to keep the damn thing together while tightening the nuts down.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

yea i installed it myself, it took about 20mins total time. The heatshield stayed together really well while i tightened the bolts though so maybe since you had like the first it was a little off? From your pics i thought the heat shield was plastic but it was just the powdercoat because it is metal which was a relief for me


----------



## cardeals4less (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (alva8193)*

cant wait to see you swap that turbo. I got 320whp off my apr stage 3 TT + meth.. Car was alot quicker then stock but not as quick as i wanted (because of the tranny). Im sure you will probably get to high to mid 11s with a nice turbo... 
Good luck.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

19x8.5 et35 vmr v710...I love them full shoot w/more mods coming soon!


----------



## dublezero (Jul 2, 2007)

sexy! love the wheels. i'm looking to get these:










_Modified by dublezero at 11:05 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

nice man, beat me to it. looks good!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (alva8193)*

It's funny to me but the V708's fit the A3 and your V710's are exactly what a stock TT car needs! Looks great! Those wheels are the perfect compliment to your car ! If I wasn't such an A3 fan, I'd drive a TT.....RS


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

thanks for the compliments guys, neveroem it was a spur of the moment thing but i love em, i know we both mentioned 18x9.5 but 18's just look kinda small on the car unless its dumped imho. Even these for some reason looked almost smallish which is weird for a car with such a small wheelbase


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

Luke................I am your father !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (alva8193)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_19x8.5 et35 vmr v710...I love them full shoot w/more mods coming soon!

























ET35??? i thought that was forbidden territory!
so what did u do to fit those under the wheelwell without any rubbing? lol and what are the tires?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

not even close to rubbing, the tires are 225/35/19 there stretched just a very little bit but ive thrown it hard into corners and over bumps and no rubs


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (TJ_MK2TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJ_MK2TT* »_
ET35??? i thought that was forbidden territory!
so what did u do to fit those under the wheelwell without any rubbing? lol and what are the tires?

Man, people need to stop being so scared of a little rub! lol, ET35 is where you need to start


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

AMEN BROTHA! my last set were et 32 all around with a 9 wide in the rear


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_
Man, people need to stop being so scared of a little rub! lol, ET35 is where you need to start









well that just opens up the field to B7 fitment wheels lol
are u on aftermarket springs Alva?


_Modified by TJ_MK2TT at 4:57 PM 8/24/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Whoa.. when did this happen?? lol. Looks sweet! I think the V710's go really well with the TTS.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

out of left field lol, im on stock suspension and really hate the way the car sits even though i love the wheels, springs are on their way I would have done coils but theres too few options and i dont want to lose magnetic


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (alva8193)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_not even close to rubbing, the tires are 225/35/19 

So no rubbing because of narrow tires (offset pushed out 27 mm but your tire width sucked in 15 mm). 
I'm not being crtitical, just curious as to why you would want to make that kind of trade-off.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

these are narrower than stock 19x8.5 opposed to 19x9 but it drives just like stock and its just to daily around not beat on, thats what the stocks are for with some r compound tires


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

ahhh i knew it there was a catch!








think youre clearing with a 1.5 drop? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (TJ_MK2TT)*

Just another point of reference, I was running 245/35/19 on 19x8.5 et35. Stock height with only very minor rubbing in the rear when I would go up a steep driveway. The rubbing was pretty bad though once the car was lowered 1.5".


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

well hopefully the 225's wont rub with the 1.5" drop


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

hopefully that will be sufficient grip as well.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

i sure hope so, i do have the rs4's wrapped in pilot cups for track days and so on, but next tires i put on will still be 225 or 235 just a bit stickier


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (alva8193)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_well hopefully the 225's wont rub with the 1.5" drop

yeap keep us updated man... 225 is apealing bc the tires are tad bit cheaper and allow us to clear different sets of wheel offsets, but also dropping is also a key factor







for alva for being our guinea pig... btw kudos on a sick set of wheels and car!


----------



## mkvjosh (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (alva8193)*

wow bro, real nice car! i really like it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Pretty sweet ride.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks Arin that means a lot coming from someone who works for a company as SICK! as APR, you should see it person...oh wait







lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

what cha cookin there Arin??!!!!! smells like a BT 500hp kit for the TTS ;D


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

kodiak got any pics of the carbonio? I want in on some of that


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, it is kind of a rig, but functional. I tried to buy some of the silicone hoses from one of the APR stage III kits, but they said it wouldn't fit. I had put all my plans on hold as I came across an incredible deal on an RS4 and may trade the TTS in on that.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

what your getting rid of the TTS ALREADY
ok just pack up the stereo stuff and send it me


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

kodiakz, 
I'd like to see a photo. I haven't even tried to fit any of our stuff to the TTS because I knew it would not line up perfectly. Anyways, if the rig is not to 'riggish' and can be done properly with some new piping, maybe we can get something to the market for you guys or I can at least show people how they can adapt it to work.


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

Arin, How do I upload photos here? I emailed them to your gmail account
Aliec, yeah, just might step up and get the topless beast. I haven't even finished installing all the goodies in the TTS yet!!! She is pretty quick though. Trying to decide if I should just keep it and maybe someone *ahem* will come out with a big turbo kit to make the TT ridiculous.

















_Modified by kodiakz at 8:38 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

can u email me some pix too? [email protected]


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

sent alva!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh, so you guys want a big turbo kit now? No one's ever happy!








What's a reasonable pump gas goal? Something like this?
Know what's actually interesting? Most GTI/A3/TT customers would K I L L for your used OEM K04 turbo and injectors... That may make the leap to a stage 3 kit not such a huge hit on the wallet. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:42 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (kodiakz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kodiakz* »_sent alva!

Hmm, yeah.... looks like it needs some work.


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

Now you're talking! Is the TTS motor pretty much the same as the S3, or is it stronger with better internals? Is the fueling system capable of Stage 3 (+- 21 lbs of boost)? If those numbers are correct, that would still put us approx 100 hp ahead of where we have gotten them to now. I would also guess that we could send you our fuel pumps for the rebuild?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Essentially the S3 and the TT-S are the same. They both have lower compression and stronger internals compared to the GTI's. Our HPFP upgrade (full pump and rebuild) works just the same on this engine as it does on the GTI and the S3 and we have injectors to cover the fueling demands.


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

How big of turbo can we go? GT35? Gt3071? How much boost can the motor safely handle without goin boom boom??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

On this engine the 2871r is perfect. Much over 7000 rpm's is flirting with disaster to the valve-train and the high pressure fuel pump. Larger turbos will spool later and be fun up top, but with limited RPM's, they'll be a waste on a street/track car and will only be great for the dyno/drag strip. Running more boost will require more fueling, and fueling as it is is pretty limited. There's ways around fueling issues, but the results are pretty hackish and not something I'd expect someone would want on their $50,000 Audi. So without running more fueling, you'll run into high EGT's and knock limitations. Also, correct me if I'm wrong but aren't all TT-S in the US DSG? Let's not forget about that puppy and it's limitations. 
The goal for us is to produce a kit for you that will work in every day driving, work great on the track, work great down the drag strip, stand the test of time, and not blow up on you. If you take a look at the work we have already done with the FSI for the GTI folks you'll see we've accomplished all that with our current stage III kits. Right now, the fastest quarter mile time on a full production kit/software is on an APR stage III and there are plenty of race cars burning around the track ripping it up with the same setup. There are about a hundred of them out there right now on customers cars. Not to shabby for such a small market!











_Modified by [email protected] at 11:11 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

Sooooooo are you telling us that your stage III kit for the tts would include a 2871 and HPFP? I think the DSG will handle upwards of 450hp (someone please correct if wrong). The numbers you alluded to show 420 hp--that works for me!! So what is the next step? Also, what gains can be expected when moving from K04 to 2871?










_Modified by kodiakz at 9:33 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Keep in mind that was one graph, from one car, on on day, on one dyno using European pump fuel so it's no not the final US numbers by any means. If anything, I'd take that graph a a way to look at how the power band/power delivery will be with the kit. I have no data right to say for sure the stock DSG will support the power. Some may, some may not. I'd absolutely suggest keeping an upgraded clutch in the back of your mind just to be safe. Also, yes, this will include the turbo and HPFP and is essentially similar to the S3 kit. Keep an eye on the S3 forum and our website for a lunch of that one.







Lastly, you can expect higher top end power with the 2871 over the K04 with slightly longer spool (nothing too insane!) If you move to race gas, you can expect unparalleled power gains. It's very impressive.










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:21 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

keep us posted. I have been talking with Chris as I also have a TTS waiting for stage III 
I have the pure, white car. the other car is darth vader evil


----------



## dublezero (Jul 2, 2007)

I too, am quite interested in some stage III love.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

supply and demand Arin! lets supply these demanders!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (alva8193)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_supply and demand Arin! lets supply these demanders!!!!


Hmm, wanna keep the car here a bit longer and be the first to go stage III?


----------



## dublezero (Jul 2, 2007)

DO IT!


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thats not even a question


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

Longer spool up = even more turbo lag will it not?? What is the current max psi with the K04 vs the theoretical psi boost with your kit? I forgot to mention, but would assume that you would include a much larger FMIC as well?


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Arin share the love will you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go chat with Chris, he knows I have been waiting for some stage III lovin


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (alva8193)*

thats like asking a man in a desert if he wants a drink of water.
I can hear alva busting a nut from here !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Arin you are truly a sick man with a camera!


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

Alva, any update on your build?


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

I feel a monster storm is brewing over Alabama and its about to unleash over West Palm Beach


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

Hopefully there will be some updates soon, Keith and Arin will make sure every1 is up to date on everything. Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

Are they trying for a stage III kit?


----------



## 6aRX7Guy (Mar 29, 2008)

hey man...
I am trying to figure out of your selling those rims at all?
I'm trying to just pick up one... however it seems like you don't reply to any of the messages...


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Arin, I'll be going with Stage III from APR Oceania in the next couple of months.
How does the US version differ from what Guy has been doing here for a while.
Larry
Guys you might be interested in this APR Stg III build thread
http://www.ozaudi.com/forums/s...ge=16 
and an owners review the first one to go to an APR Aussie customer.
http://www.ozaudi.com/forums/s...age=4


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Just some calibration changes to account for the differences in things like local fuel quality.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

a Stage III in every country


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

love that last pic , Nice car


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

So my best to date at the track was 12.5 @ 111 with stage 1 and meth but 12.8 @ 108 with stage 2 and no meth all revo software. I went back on 11/6/09 and managed a 12.6 @ 109.9 on pump gas and consistent now with stage 2+ revo. Heres 2 pics for proof
















Catch can is coming soon with a few other small goodies here and there


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (alva8193)*

Congrats Mate.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (alva8193)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_I went back on 11/6/09 and managed a 12.6 @ 109.9 on pump gas and consistent now with stage 2+ *revo*...
 
What happened to APR?


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

Alva, what gives with the numbers?!! Seemed better BEFORE the apr??








Getting ready to order the GT3076, want to do a group buy?!!


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

i was planning on taking it slowly and peice by peice, but its sooooo tempting


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_ 
What happened to APR? 

1+...what happened?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (tico)*

The car ran great and EXTREMELY smooth on apr's software and the guys over at apr are great and im glad i could help out the tts community getting the software ready for us. In the end i decided to go back to revo because of all the various uses for my car...auto-x, road course, and drag i want the ability to play with settings on my own every time i do any event. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for apr, the car made more power to the wheels on apr software and maybe down the road when im done with beating up my poor car and want to just cruise ill go back to the apr software


----------



## ttaz02 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (alva8193)*

how much horsepower to the wheels did it actually make with the apr software? revo?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (ttaz02)*

On revo stage 2 i was making 263awhp and 230ish wheel tq, with apr stage 2+ on pump gas on the same dyno i used for the revo run at about the same conditions i made 274awhp and 265awtq peak and the midrange gains were all about +20-45 across the whole range


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I think he has dynos of both.


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (alva8193)*

were dynos done with the same modifications with the only difference of software? You also have an APR HPFP, don't you? it would cool to see a dyno with your current hardware and revo as the software.
Edit: what was your 1/4 mile time and speed with APR? 


_Modified by tico at 5:17 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We have dynos on our own dyno the car running identical hardware with the only change being our software.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

K guys so i just ordered the eurojet catch can, and picked up 353s euro headlights since one of mine was cracked and needed replacing anyway. They should be here next week just in time for fixxfest so look forward to pics coming very soon!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (alva8193)*

My bruvva! Always on the grow.


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alva8193)*

alva, what intercooler do you have?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

stock for now, im hoping to go apr once they can find a way to make it fit


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (alva8193)*

do you feel you loose power from run to run(1/4mile) becuase of the intercooler(heat soak)? or when you dynoed your car, did you loose any power after the 1st dyno run?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (tico)*

On the dyno it seems to vary usually making less power each run, but on the track its pretty consistent and doesnt get slower


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

so saturday 11/21 i went to EURO FIXXFEST in bradenton Florida and was surprised at the crazy amount of attention my car got, i guess its because how rare the car is but man it felt soo good hearing so many people give me comments and run pretty good times at the track...anyhow heres a pick with the ecodes on I also have the eurojet catch can installed and ill post a pic asap


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (alva8193)*

Looking good! Looks like the only MkII TT in the field...let alone TTS.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Regina_TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Regina_TT* »_Looking good! Looks like the only MkII TT in the field...let alone TTS. 

Yeah, I thought other TT2 folks were going out to meet you there? No?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

NOPE







I did caravan and there was a silver mk2 tt that rode with us but that was about it


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (alva8193)*

Yes,Alva, I was the blue Mk1...
Too bad,we didn't meet.
My car is set up for road course. I'm an instructor for Chin and PCA at Sebring. Actually,
didn't you show up at Sebring,late last year?
For drag, my main problem is shifting fast from 1st to 2nd...Under load,2nd doesn't wanna get in. My best 60' is 2.1. MPH 112 , best R/T .006...








Congrats on your car,


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (TTracing)*

thanks, thats a very nice trap speed you got there though and i never went to sebring but i really want to road course the car...i do local auto-x events for now


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Quick cell phone pics of the catch can installed...i cant thank Darrin enough for taking such good care of me and sending me such an awesome peice


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (alva8193)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_stock for now, im hoping to go apr once they can find a way to make it fit
 so is the intercooler in the TTS the same as the one used by the S3? 
Pro alloy offers an intercooler for the TT however it does not say if it fits the tts.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (tico)*

Yo Alva, any new mods coming up my friend?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

Jason! Well i still havent posted pix of the springs installed, i have a few ideas but im honestly waiting for more of your webisodes to get ideas and see what you think and your reviews on products because aside from a fmic and maybe wga im maxed out on performance products, 
maybe ill pick up some 18" lightweight wheels for the drag and autocross. Dont forget about me u got my email and phone # so if u have any good info to share never hesitate!


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

good to see you are still lurking my friend








the white knight is coming out of his winter hibernation soon


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aleicgrant* »_The white knight is coming out of his winter hibernation soon









Oh, I think thats all thats stopping a whole bunch of us! Spring is gonna be action filled...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_
Oh, I think thats all thats stopping a whole bunch of us! Spring is gonna be action filled...

you have no idea sir.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_
you have no idea sir.

Im holdin' you to it homebasket! It better go like the wind son!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

I go to the track pretty often but heres two of my timeslips from tonight, i got a personal best e.t. and ill get a higher trap once i get my tune leaned out and than run race gas/meth on a diff map.I still need a fmic,dsg flash, full exhaust, wastegate, and to run meth with timing advance. My plans are 11's stock turbo which shouldnt be hard at all
Im car 1364



















_Modified by alva8193 at 8:14 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (alva8193)*

My motivator! 12.38 huh?...... Wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

Thanks Jason, you know we gotta keep raising the bar for this car! Cant wait for a webisode when u come out here to Fl with your car and film me, u, and Aleic raising hell. 
Also on a side note last night i hooked the meth back up and the car is pulling like a freight train. On top of that its shooting flames that light up my rear like fireworks ill post a vid shortly unfortunately my friend was only able to catch a little baby flame but beleive me they get HUGE!


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (alva8193)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_Also on a side note last night i hooked the meth back up and the car is pulling like a freight train. On top of that its shooting flames that light up my rear like fireworks ill post a vid shortly unfortunately my friend was only able to catch a little baby flame but beleive me they get HUGE!

MADMAN! I love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (alva8193)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_Thanks Jason, you know we gotta keep raising the bar for this car! Cant wait for a webisode when u come out here to Fl with your car and film me, u, and Aleic raising hell. 


I am working on some details to drive out to Texas and the South as part of a Webisode. If you guys are down we could have a bit of a GTG for a Webisode.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Here it is, like i said before this one is kinda pathetic but i didnt expect any of it to happen but ill get more vids of the nasty flames



_Modified by alva8193 at 2:50 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

awww baby flame so cute


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_
I am working on some details to drive out to Texas and the South as part of a Webisode. If you guys are down we could have a bit of a GTG for a Webisode.

I'm 20 minutes from the Texas border. Depending on when this is, I would love to make it out and represent the VR6 side of things. 
Alva, it's lookin beast bud, can't wait for you to break into 11s


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just curious, where did the water/meth tank go after replacing it with the eurojet can? 
*edit: just saw, "tank will be relocated to the trunk when i order the forge oct"*

nice flames though


_Modified by egi9489 at 10:42 AM 2/14/2010_


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Well i spent maybe 20 minutes retrofitting all the new bits from the new eurojet catch tank to my v1 tank. The guys over at eurojet are amazing and there new catch can function wise is the best out there right now
As for my meth tank i never posted pix but yea i mounted it in the trunk, also from the original pic i upgraded from that tiny little snow performance tank to a 1 gallon Devils own tank...the trunk is gutted but that was only for the install everything is back in


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hey dude, can you post a pic of the catch can in the engine bay. The eurojet can is the box looking thing right?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Hey terje yes that red camo ammo box is my catch can, to update this thread a little i installed ecs tuning 20mm spacers to my stock rs4's which are 19x9 et 52 making my final et 32 all around I will post pics asap also i never posted pics of my drop on the h&r's so you guys can see that too. I also have a few things up my sleeve so make sure you guys stay tuned... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by alva8193 at 9:06 AM 3-17-2010_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (alva8193)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_ I also have a few things up my sleeve so make sure you guys stay tuned... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif _Modified by alva8193 at 9:06 AM 3-17-2010_

such as.... spill the beans dude!


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

I dont like to jinx myself but u know if i have anything going on you will always be first to know!!!


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

so heres a couple pix of the car with the roof spoiler and spacers on, like i said there ecs tuning 20mm spacers which make my final et32 on 19x9 wheels and 2 of the pix are from the track, its gotten much warmer but she still hits consistant 12.3/12.4 @ 110/111 on pump gas with no meth


----------



## loadedGOLF R (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: (alva8193)*

more! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Somewhat of a small update but I ordered some kw coilovers today from Alan @ modbargains which I must say is a stand up guy and awesome company, can't wait to get them I'll post pix as soon as they arrive and are installed

Also I gotta thank Jason (imod) for some help when I was pondering suspension setups


----------



## inny (Apr 7, 2010)

Enjoyed reading about your build up - nice work!
A couple of suggestions in your quest for 10ths: lighter wheels than the 19's you're running and deactivate the rear spoiler. (gonna take nitrous though to get this car into the 11's)


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Its been a while! Well today was remix events/Hellaflush 6 at the sun life stadium in Miami and ive been waiting for Hellaflush to come for some time. 

It was rediculously hot and humid but we had an awesome time and to kinda update my build a bit the great thing about custom 3 peice wheels is they have swappable parts so i will be putting my 9.5" lips up front and ordering 10" lips for the rear and also lowering the car some more. 

Well here are a few pics ive found so far from the show...


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

lookin sick brother... wish i could have made it out to help rep it for TT's but had to work a double


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Its all good man, i tried my best to hold it down for us tt'ers but to make up for it u gotta go to simply clean 2 in orlando and H2Oi for sure!!!!! It will be sick and maybe we can get Tim to go to both with us too


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

car is lookin so sick bro, and I'll be at H2Oi for sure; when is simply clean?


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

alva8193 said:


> Its all good man, i tried my best to hold it down for us tt'ers but to make up for it u gotta go to simply clean 2 in orlando and H2Oi for sure!!!!! It will be sick and maybe we can get Tim to go to both with us too


x2, when is simply clean?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Simply Clean 2 I think is October or November gotta check. If your my friend on FB you may have seen this but heres a vid of me racing a friends IS-F and another friends mustang gt. IS-F has intakes and 417chp stock the mustang is full bolt-ons + tune. This run is me off meth btw and a typical hot ass florida night 






The is-f owner was so upset about losing the next day we ran 6 times! Unfortunately we didnt have a cam but he lost every time by 1.5 cars or more lol last time i was on a dyno i made 263 awhp


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

alva8193 said:


> Simply Clean 2 I think is October or November gotta check. If your my friend on FB you may have seen this but heres a vid of me racing a friends IS-F and another friends mustang gt. IS-F has intakes and 417chp stock the mustang is full bolt-ons + tune. This run is me off meth btw and a typical hot ass florida night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Terje, Well guys i think ive been bitten by the wheel whore bug...heres my new setup there work equips 18x8.5 +21 F and 18x10 +38 R matte black face with gloss black lips ill have more pics up soon but heres a couple for now


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Dope bro, we gotta hang so i can see them in person and when the F*%K are we doing a dam photo shoot!?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Your a busy man u gotta let me know im usually always free, i got so many sick photogs on deck too and some models that are always down :thumbup:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

alva8193 said:


> Your a busy man u gotta let me know im usually always free, i got so many sick photogs on deck too and some models that are always down :thumbup:


Then let's do this homes.... I sanded & polish my inner barrels on the rear wheels & I still gotta do the fronts which I should get to within the week so shoot me a day & time for the weekend


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

copyin' my paint scheme I see


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

NeverOEM said:


> copyin' my paint scheme I see


 what can i say, you got good taste lol

So guys a slight update...im officially apr stage 2+ again this time im running the 100oct map, after seeing armitage trap the mph he did i was inspired. 

Im heading to the track tonight after work to see what i can pull off. Im basing my runs off what he ran and hoping i dont get dissapointed because i have many more mods and am at sea level plus the temps at night have been in the mid to low 70's and touching 60's.

Wish me luck guys! Also i can never forget to thank Arin and Chris T over at APR the whole staff is just amazing and take care of every1 like a company should :thumbup: to you guys...Arin tonight is for u!


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

how did you do? i predict [email protected]!!


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

gotta post my slips, cut a 1.9 60' the first run and the second run cut a 1.8 60' and it felt so strong out the hole. It was a rain out so im going back nov 3rd and i only got 2 runs in with not much time to cool down. 12.5 @ 110 and 12.4 @ 110 im thinking of switching up to direct port meth becuase your intake temps are so sick and thats prolly whats helping u so much with that trap

Btw conditions were 79 degrees with 10mph winds an 58% humidity


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Good times, but looks like Revo was still faster even w/o meth. My guess is you're at the limit of these off the shelf tunes. If spraying before the TB your car is already seeing cooler temps; I'm using a modified IAT sensor since it sprays straight into the cylinders, so not much cooling of the intake charge going on, it's more of an octane booster. Are you spraying 100%? Might want to do a mix since water will let you run more timing and help spool, plus keep those EGT's low. 35% meth is better than 50% for my setup.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

arm1tage said:


> Good times, but looks like Revo was still faster even w/o meth. My guess is you're at the limit of these off the shelf tunes. If spraying before the TB your car is already seeing cooler temps; I'm using a modified IAT sensor since it sprays straight into the cylinders, so not much cooling of the intake charge going on, it's more of an octane booster. Are you spraying 100%? Might want to do a mix since water will let you run more timing and help spool, plus keep those EGT's low. 35% meth is better than 50% for my setup.


Yea im spraying before tb, i am spraying 100% for the next track day on the 3rd ill run 50/50 and see how that goes. 

For december/january im switching up wheels to a track stance/set becuase right now im on 18x8.5 up front with a 215/40/18 and 18x10 in the rear with a 225/40/18  so im gonna be doing 18x9 all around with 245/40/18 nitto nt555.

Thanks for the words of advice armitage id love for u to get back to the track too with some pics/vid!!


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

I read this whole thread. What's the latest update?


----------

